# ThirtyTwo, Ride, K2 Boa?



## mcancelliere (Oct 31, 2010)

I am going to be buying a NeverSummer SL with Union force SL bindings

I need boots, which boas are the best?

Ride Insano Focus Boa
K2 T1 DB
ThirtyTwo Focus Boa
Celsius Cirrus Double Boa
Nike Snowboarding Zoom Kaiju
Others?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never been a big fan of boa boots.

I have used 32 TM-twos, Ride FULs, and K2 Maysis boots.

They were all comfy.

The rides seemed comfiest.


----------



## mcancelliere (Oct 31, 2010)

I have eliminated the K2's but have added:

Celsius Cirrus Double Boa Snowboard

I really need some input please


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

what fits best on your foot?


----------



## mcancelliere (Oct 31, 2010)

I do not know, I wish i had local shops to go to and try these boots on


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

So, if you haven't tried on the K2s...... How did you eliminate them?

Nobody here is going to be able to tell you what boot fits YOUR foot the best.

Just go try on some dang boots. Buy whichever one is comfiest.


----------



## mcancelliere (Oct 31, 2010)

J.Schaef said:


> So, if you haven't tried on the K2s...... How did you eliminate them?
> 
> Nobody here is going to be able to tell you what boot fits YOUR foot the best.
> 
> Just go try on some dang boots. Buy whichever one is comfiest.


i got rid of that cuz a sales rep @ dog funk, told me he owned a pair, and said it was the stiffest boot out of my choices 

The only boot i am able to try on is the ride


----------



## dnguyenaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you a park rider or something? Im riding a pair of k2 maysis and love how stiff they are.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I guess the K2 MIGHT be the stiffest boot out of your 3 original choices.

Having used 2 of the three, and the maysis, I can say they are all very stiff. I'd be surprised if there was ever a stiffer boot than the insanos.

The only way you will ever know if a pair of boots will work for you, is to get them on your feet. 

If you don't want stiff boots, the insanos, and the focus boa's aren't for you.


----------



## mcancelliere (Oct 31, 2010)

ok, stiffness aside, between the

ride insano, thirtytwo, and Celsius Cirrus, which is the better quality boot/has better tech?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

whichever one fits your feet best,

The tech is all very comparable. Quality will be fine on all of them, with 32 being the lowest of the 3.


----------



## mcancelliere (Oct 31, 2010)

yes, i understand w/e fits your feet best, but if u had to pick between the ride and the celsius, whihc would u choose and why


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd pick the ones that were most comfortable on my feet. 

That's all.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i used to have a pair of the boa celsius cirrus. i found them to be pretty stiff. good quality though


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

mcancelliere said:


> yes, i understand w/e fits your feet best, but if u had to pick between the ride and the celsius, whihc would u choose and why


Not sure if serious.. 



But.. Probably the one that fit my foot best.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

The dude's already said he hasn't got access to the boots, so he's not gonna be able to try em on.
Therefore, telling him to pick whichever fits best or is most comfy is a moot point.
Just help him out with your take on the respective tech and quality.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Salvation said:


> The dude's already said he hasn't got access to the boots, so he's not gonna be able to try em on.


No, that's not quite what he said, which actually was, "The only boot i am able to try on is the ride."

If there's one boot model that meets your general specs and you're able to try it on, do so. If it feels good, buy it. Only if it _doesn't_ feel good would there be a point to asking for opinions on other boots that can't be tried on. If the Insanos prove to be a good fit, who would be dumb enough to recommend that the OP buy something else instead, sight unseen?

To the OP: Try on the Insanos before you do anything else. Don't worry that there might be some theoretically superior boot out there somewhere. The perfect is the enemy of the good.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You should look into the K2 Maysis. Slightly softer than the T1 DB, and a great boot. It would prob be a better match for your board/binding setup. Celsius Cirrus is also a solid choice. I would stay away from the 32's b/c I'm very unimpressed with their boots. Fit aside, they're just huge and heavy, although not quite as bad as Vans.


----------



## mcancelliere (Oct 31, 2010)

The board shop in my town, only has laced boots, so i cant even try on the insano, just a similar boot, and have him order the insano for me...

but your right, i want to order online to avoid tax, and because i really dont have a choice..but before i order online, I would like to pick my "best" option for a boot, so im not sending back a million boots..

thanks


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

in that case, just order a couple of pairs, try them on and send back whichever ones you don't like


----------



## mcancelliere (Oct 31, 2010)

i dont have cash money to just waste..


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, you should just buy whichever ones you think look coolest then.

Because the tech isn't much different. 

It is going to be a gamble whether or not they fit anyway.

Just do something, Try on the FUL's or RFL's they are very similar to the insanos.

PS. The Kaiju isn't a boa boot. I understand your local shop doesn't have all these boots, But they have some. Go pick some from there if you have no money to waste. That is really your best option. Pick the boot that fits your foot best. Even if it isn't in the list that you have changed every time I've looked at this thread haha.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Alright this is getting ridiculous. You've heard the facts and expert advice from some experienced people, and you refuse to listen to any of it. So just do whatever you want.


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

I tried on the new DC Status Focus boa, K2 T1 double boa, and the Ride Insano Focus boa. I rode a pair of Ride Insano's for two seasons and loved them. 

The K2 T1 double boa was terrible for me -- the second boa locks down a strap over your ankle, forcing the heel down. Sounds good in theory but in practice it was torture.

The DC Status were amazing boots that fit great. The heel cup was very agressive and completely locked down the heel. Problem (for me) was that when you leaned forward, the boot bends along ball of your foot (ier, just behind the toes). I have bad toes and do not want motion there. I tried to talk myself into the boots because they were pretty awesome. But. No dice.

The Ride Insanos are just as good as previous. I love the new velcro liner cinching that replaces the top of the liner strap. It makes getting into the boots a lot easier. Ride Insanos are relatively stiff so know what you are getting.

Btw, REI does free shipping to members


----------



## mcancelliere (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks DuncanShea, thats the kind of response i was looking for, I ordered a pair of nikes and Celsius to compare them

I will have to look into the rides and DC @ rei's

if you had to pick between ride and DC?, which one


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

mcancelliere said:


> if you had to pick between ride and DC?, which one


I bought the Ride Insano. Great boot. Stiff. If you do not mind the bend in the front foot, go DC.


----------

